# How do you turn Uber Nav voice directions on?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

When I turn on Google maps to get me back home from a place I"m not familiar with the voice nav works fine, but I don't like using GM for Uber because it makes mistakes. 

So if I use Uber Nav how do I turn voice navigation on?


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

For me I just turn on my sound and volume all the way up and then there is a mute and sound button on the screen and I make sure it's not muted. What kind of phone do you have


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

There should be a little speaker icon in the upper right hand corner of the map. If its off it has a line thru it just click on it and you should here the directions.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

uberpete said:


> For me I just turn on my sound and volume all the way up and then there is a mute and sound button on the screen and I make sure it's not muted. What kind of phone do you have


android and there is no speaker icon.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> android and there is no speaker icon.


Ok my suggestion to fix this is get an iphone lol


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

It may not show up until you have actually accepted a request but I'm on an iPhone so not sure about Android.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

uberpete said:


> Ok my suggestion to fix this is get an iphone lol


I'd rather use a paper map to get around.


----------



## JJL (Feb 3, 2017)

Look under "manu than settings". But from what I've been hearing, GM or Waze is way better than Uber NAV. I use Waze myself.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks, it's not under settings, I found it, it only shows while navigation and it's very light in color plus I had a stupid icon for Shut App on top of it.


----------

